# Molasses works! (as a rust remover)



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 12, 2012)

I was interested in trying molasses as a rust remover.  Reports from the interwebs were mixed but I wanted something non-invasive to try on a rusted solid cushion tire chain. It's a 1/2 inch wide block chain and not inexpensive to replace.  I mixed up a 10% Br'er Rabbit molasses solution in water and because there was some controversy on whether you needed sulphured or un-sulphured molasse I threw in a few match heads and submerged the chain in the liquid.  It's supposed to be a slow process, so more than a month later I pulled out the chain.  The liquid had turned black and the chain looked more or less the same as it did before.  Until I took a brass brush to it! With very light scrubbing a black powder came off revealing clean, smooth and silvery metal.  Best of all, I went from mostly frozen links to only a few stiff links.  I'm impressed. I put the chain in a covered tupperware and no critters molested it and the top didn't blow off. Slow as molasses in January, but it worked well in this case for me.  I also have pictures which I will have to post tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is the picture of the chain after treatment:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g...Safety/?action=view&current=molasseschain.jpg
I'm impressed.  I did not take a before picture, but just picture a rusty and immobile chain.


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Interesting, I wonder what other food products can do that?  Maybe Coke?  Thank for the tip...I have two Prewar chains that are still a little rough after lots of gasoline soaking and other treatments.  I may have to try this.

Also, do you smell sweet as you pedal by?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm usually reeking like a pack mule as I ride by.  The chain smells like Kawasaki foaming chain lube.  It's some interesting chemistry going on with the molasses and rust.  I'm looking forward to putting together another batch.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

We used to use that on outboard parts/stuck engines.
Two gallon bucket. i jar regular sulfured molasses, add warm water, stir till well mixed, Add parts. stir a bit  each day. check in two weeks, let sit another week or two if needed. works great...takes a while, but does work.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 14, 2012)

It really does work well on moving parts since only the rust is removed.  Sure did a great job on my chain, and at the rate this project is moving a couple of weeks here and there just do not matter.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 14, 2012)

Well! Color me impressed!
 That chain looks GREAT!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a "before" picture- not the best but you can see how it came off the bike stiff on top, stiff on the bottom and holding it's shape around the rear sprocket. 
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/?action=view&current=frame.jpg
 Not quite pound a nail with it stiff, but not really a good chain at the time.  A previous owner had hit it with motor oil years before, and I'd been occasionally spraying it with WD-40 or PB Blaster for a couple of months before this picture was taken.  Molasses does not like oil, so before it went into the tupperware I hosed the chain down with Jet Spray Gumout.


----------



## ddcover (Sep 4, 2012)

*That's incredible!*



Andrew Gorman said:


> Here is the picture of the chain after treatment:
> http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g...Safety/?action=view&current=molasseschain.jpg
> I'm impressed.  I did not take a before picture, but just picture a rusty and immobile chain.




Great  tip! Thank you!


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2012)

Bri,is that where the saying "slow as molasses" comes from??


----------

